

Show HN: I converted my Backbone/Rails app Cloudedit to Parse in 5 minutes - tikhon
http://www.jamesyu.org/2012/05/20/converting-cloudedit-from-backbone-to-parse/

======
durbin
a disclosure that you're one of the founders of Parse would be appropriate.

~~~
kolektiv
Very much agreed. From a HN account that isn't immediately associable with the
source of the story, this is little more than astroturfing. It's not as if
they're unheard of on HN in the first place.

~~~
dsil
From the beginning of the article:

"My team and I at Parse have worked hard to create a platform that lets..."

------
pestaa
Great design decisions. In fact, this got me thinking.

I might just start out with Parse if it is so easy to convert it _the other
way_ as well.

------
zeroonetwothree
It seems like we just need a wrapper that lets you pick whether to use Parse
or Backbone. That should eliminate the worry of lock in (you'd still have to
add the server code if you convert away from Parse, but you'd have to do that
anyway).

~~~
kenrikm
Exactly,

A) if you don't use Parse you're going to have to write server code. B) If you
do use Parse and decide to change in the future you're going to have to write
server code.

The outcome is the same however with option B you will have a working app 70%
faster. Parse is great for moving fast while you search for product/market
fit.

------
Corrado
I may be missing something but how does Parse store/retrieve data? Is it using
HTML5 storage?

UPDATE: Nevermind. I just found the other article on HN that explains how
Parse is a storage PaaS. This article makes more sense now.

------
DavidAbrams
Hooray, ANOTHER Parse post on the front page!

